# Mounting Failed



## jkflet123 (Aug 9, 2009)

What do I need to do to fix this problem, it happens trying to download different stuff?


----------



## Scoops98 (Aug 9, 2009)

Mounting failed with what?  A DMG?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2009)

On what Mac running what? Was a NAS that failed to mount or an external USB/Firewire Disk or a DMG?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2009)

What is the exact error you see?
What is reported in Console when it fails?
What are you mounting and how?


----------

